

Is your website a leaky bucket? 4 scenarios for user retention - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/12/4-scenarios-for.html

======
joshwa
I've been wondering lately what is a good way of setting up infrastructure to
measure these kinds of engagement and retention metrics?

Google Analytics doesn't cut it for this kind of analysis.

------
nickb
Andrew, what's a good way to contact you? Would you shoot me an email plz
(email in profile)?

------
crxnamja
my website is so wet;(

